# best digital seconds timer ??



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

im looking to buy a decent digital seconds timer for a misting system.but have heard from a reliable source the lucky reptile ones always go faulty.does anyone currently use a decent one?


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

Here you are 

You might find on cheaper on fleebay
http://uk.rs-online.com/mobile/p/din-rail-time-switches/0271338/



Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

tigerpaws said:


> Here you are
> 
> You might find on cheaper on fleebay
> Buy DIN Rail Time Switches 100h count down timer, 230Vac Muller TC24.21 online from RS for next day delivery.
> ...



cheers mate but looking for a plug in timer to control a misting system


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

A plug in timer with seconds resolution is going to be very hard to find

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

I could make you one ? For cost of parts and postage 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## geoff200geoff200 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Mike,

I bought mine from Polywog along with my misting nozzles.

Pollywog

It has proved to be very reliable. Have had it for over a year. 

Cheers Geoff.


----------



## LEOnitus (Mar 6, 2009)

Try hydroponic sites. These are used for switch pumps/co2 units etc on and off. Good ones are around the £50 mark.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

LEOnitus said:


> Try hydroponic sites. These are used for switch pumps/co2 units etc on and off. Good ones are around the £50 mark.


Thanks


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

i use the lucky reptile one, i think it was around £15 but it works great. 
Lucky Reptile Pro Digital Timer


----------

